# Rio de Contas - Bahia



## Rdx MG (Jan 19, 2011)

Ficaria perfeita se removessem a fiação exposta e investissem em postes com fios subterrâneos ou semelhantes aos antigos.


----------



## Jean Carlos Boniatti (Nov 20, 2006)

Rdx MG said:


> Ficaria perfeita se removessem a fiação exposta e investissem em postes com fios subterrâneos ou semelhantes aos antigos.


Verdade, ficaria muito melhor. Aliás todas as cidades históricas deveriam ter fiação enterrada, assim como todas as demais. Seria um sonho. Obrigado por comentar.


----------



## Jean Carlos Boniatti (Nov 20, 2006)

Ao no Sora said:


> meu avô paterno, sr. antonio pedro da silva, nasceu nesta localidade.Depois pegou o vapor para pirapora, de lá foi montado em um burro para sertaozinho/sp. Voltando a pirapora, onde se estabeleceu em um empório comercial admirável. Não era alfabetizado mas tinha o dom nos negócios!


Que bacana a história de seu avô. Obrigado por comentar e partilhar sua relato.


----------



## Jean Carlos Boniatti (Nov 20, 2006)

Fodão do Ketchup said:


> Lindos casarões, aquele da foto 18 e 19 tem uma arquitetura muito rica, pena que ele parece que está abandonado.


Uma pena mesmo.


----------



## Farrapo (Oct 7, 2003)

Muito bonitinha essa cidade!

A Chapada Diamantina é um lugar que tenho vontade de conhecer, não só pelas belas paisagens, mas também pelas cidades históricas. Rio de Contas certamente estaria no roteiro, ainda mais depois de ver essas fotos, que estão muito boas. A cidade tem um conjunto bastante harmônico e as construções parecem estar bem mantidas, de maneira geral. 

Valeu pelo thread!


----------



## Jean Carlos Boniatti (Nov 20, 2006)

Farrapo said:


> Muito bonitinha essa cidade!
> 
> A Chapada Diamantina é um lugar que tenho vontade de conhecer, não só pelas belas paisagens, mas também pelas cidades históricas. Rio de Contas certamente estaria no roteiro, ainda mais depois de ver essas fotos, que estão muito boas. A cidade tem um conjunto bastante harmônico e as construções parecem estar bem mantidas, de maneira geral.
> 
> Valeu pelo thread!


Achei bem conservado o patrimônio da cidade tbm. Muito obrigado por comentar.


----------



## Will_NE (Oct 27, 2005)

Patrimônio histórico muito rico e bem conservado. Deveria ser bem mais conhecida e explorada turisticamente.


----------



## Jean Carlos Boniatti (Nov 20, 2006)

Will_NE said:


> Patrimônio histórico muito rico e bem conservado. Deveria ser bem mais conhecida e explorada turisticamente.


Verdade. Obrigado pela visita.


----------

